# N-Ext Bio Stem Pack...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

My box should arrive this week. Just curious what rate everyone that uses it is running. Are you doing the 3oz per 1000 that Paul Castleberry runs or are you running the max rates on the package? I'm late getting started so I may run the max rate the first app and then go 3oz per 1000. How often are you applying? My thought was to apply one product every Friday rotating products each week so each one would be applied every 4 weeks. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

I've been following this for my apps 4 weeks apart (It was from the LCN Cool Season Guide):

• 3 oz/gallon RGS
• 6 oz/gallon Humic12 + 3 oz/gallon Micro Green
• 3 oz/gallon RGS. + 3 oz/gallon Air8
• 3 oz/gallon Micro Green
• 3 oz/gallon Micro Green
• 3 oz/gallon RGS + 3 oz/gallon Micro Green
• 6 oz/gallon Air8 + 3 oz/gallon Humic12
• 3 oz/gallon Humic12 + 3 oz/gallon Air8
• 3oz/gallon RGS

So I guess I am mostly following the 3oz guideline. I will admit I'm generous with my pours, so I'm probably closer to 4oz than I am 3. LOL! This is my first year with the Bio-Stim pack so I'm just getting into the groove of things so I don't want to comment on your schedule, but I can't see it being bad. Just read the labels carefully, I know RGS had a warning about day time temps and Air-8 only recommends Spring or Fall apps.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

mytmouse said:


> I've been following this for my apps 4 weeks apart (It was from the LCN Cool Season Guide):
> 
> • 3 oz/gallon RGS
> • 6 oz/gallon Humic12 + 3 oz/gallon Micro Green
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I will definitely be reading the labels to make sure I don't damage anything. Are you seeing good results?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

The 3oz/month rates are the rates listed in the DIY guide. You'll get a printed copy with your shipment (it isn't on the product labels themselves).

You can apply them 2 at a time (rgs/air8 and humic12/microgreene) as long as you aren't using a hose-end sprayer. If using a hose-end sprayer, split the humic12 and microgreene applications since the concentrates are not compatible and will clog.

I've been doing them monthly @ 3oz but am considering doing them bimonthly @ 6oz to be able to skip an app.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

NP! Hmmm... I'd say I'm seeing good results. But it's kind of hard for me to say for certain. Last Fall was my first year of really following a plan of aerating and overseeding, fert and now this year mowing taller, fertilizing on a schedule. So my lawn already looks a million times better than it did at this time last year. I know it can't all be given to the N-Ext products, but I'm figuring that it's gotta be helping me sustain my hard work I put in last Fall. What I am hopeful is that it will provide me with a better foundation to get even better results this Fall with my aerate and overseed. I don't know if that makes any sense, but that is what I'm telling myself when I spray it down. LOL!


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

I didnt buy the Stim Pack but I have 3/4 of the kit. I bought RGS, Air-8, Humic 12 and Green Punch. My micros are pretty stable so I didnt feel I needed Micro Green.

I've run max recommended apps on my bermuda and zoysia, with no issues to date. No burn, stunting, yellowing etc.

Max App of Air 8 in mid April
Max App of RGS first week of May
Max App of Humic 12 and Green Punch last friday. Call it late May.

Im really surprised with the Humic 12/GP combo. The grass immediately popped. The fast foliar uptake of GP is pretty impressive. Loves that liquid Fe and N.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I use max rates of Humic12, RGS, AIr-8 and Greene Effect and no issues either. I am not sure why GCF has rates on the labels of products and youtubers telling us these low rates. I know this stuff isn't like weed killer or insecticides but still.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

I agree with Killsocket, if you are going to use the (non fertilizer) N-ext products hit it hard and use plenty of of water -- a hose end sprayer instead of a backpack or hand sprayer is the way to go. John Perry has a video of himself spraying humic acid by the gallons over a small area of land and he said the grass loved it 

https://youtu.be/na0n-jr8mYA?t=821

You are not going to get that with 3oz per 1000sqft 

Seriously, I wouldn't be flooding the yard, but i wouldn't even consider less than the max labeled rate for any of the products in the Biostem pack.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Killsocket said:


> I use max rates of Humic12, RGS, AIr-8 and Greene Effect and no issues either. I am not sure why GCF has rates on the labels of products and youtubers telling us these low rates. I know this stuff isn't like weed killer or insecticides but still.


The low rates from youtubers are still "official" rates, I linked to the source above. From the guide, the advantages of monthly spoonfeeding:

• Are easy to schedule/remember.
• Provide for efficient and consistent nutrient cycling in the soil.
• Provide for efficient and consistent aerobic soil functions.
• Reduce the risk of plant stress between feedings.
• Efficiently provide for the needs of both the soil and the turf.
• Reduce the risk of applying too much of any one product in a single application.
• Ensure that you will "run out" of each product at the same time.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I would consider the law of diminishing returns when using these products. I was just reading an article from one of the VA Tech researchers currently looking at seaweed extracts on golf greens and he mentioned there was no difference between 1x label rate and 10x label rate (though no damage either) on a particular product. His recommendation was to save your dollars and use the label rate.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

So far I've applied each product at the 3oz rate for the Month of Apr and May. Will do another app in June and then my last 2 will be in SEPT and OCT. That should run me out of the product I bought.

Like others have said, not sure how beneficial the 3oz has been but we'll see here in a couple month. I have some test areas so we'll see if when we get some hotter/dryer weather if the areas that have been treated do better or not. Right now everything is dark green and thick due to it raining almost everyday for 3 weeks.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> I would consider the law of diminishing returns when using these products. I was just reading an article from one of the VA Tech researchers currently looking at seaweed extracts on golf greens and he mentioned there was no difference between 1x label rate and 10x label rate (though no damage either) on a particular product. His recommendation was to save your dollars and use the label rate.


I saw a video a year or so ago from [email protected] He also said pretty much this same exact thing. Spray at label rate, anything more is wasting the product.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

NeVs said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > I would consider the law of diminishing returns when using these products. I was just reading an article from one of the VA Tech researchers currently looking at seaweed extracts on golf greens and he mentioned there was no difference between 1x label rate and 10x label rate (though no damage either) on a particular product. His recommendation was to save your dollars and use the label rate.
> ...


John perry works for the company and is maybe the owner (?). I doubt he opposes the diy instructions put out by his own company, there's even a chance he wrote them himself.

To reiterate, the monthly rates come from gcf. I would guess the label rates are more about limiting how much you should put down at once. No professional applicator wants to do monthly apps.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> NeVs said:
> 
> 
> > adgattoni said:
> ...


I put out max label rate. I doubt John Perry would oppose that either.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Sure, of course. I was responding to the comments in this thread implying monthly apps are some YouTube off the books stuff.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> Sure, of course. I was responding to the comments in this thread implying monthly apps are some YouTube off the books stuff.


Good point. Yeah guys like Castleberry are not just making stuff up, GC has come up with a simply DIY friendly program that they are showing.

I think with straight humic acid, the more the better, but with combination products (Air 8, Green Effect, RGS, etc.), definitely stick with labeled rates.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

lambert said:


> ryeguy said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, of course. I was responding to the comments in this thread implying monthly apps are some YouTube off the books stuff.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I appreciate all the feedback. I think I'm going to go somewhere between the low and high for the first application of each and then 3oz for each app after that. I do have a few areas that I may put a little extra on each time but we'll see.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> Sure, of course. I was responding to the comments in this thread implying monthly apps are some YouTube off the books stuff.


Pretty sure I never said the monthly apps are some YouTube off the book stuff.

Pretty sure I confirmed that Jon, yes I know he is the owner of GCF, stated in one of his videos he believes it a waste to go above label rate... not sure where you got the whole YouTube off the books idea from.


----------

